# This video is an eye opener



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Greg


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

its an eye opener for sure...but i still have a bit of a problem with those who edit information to make their point. for example...the way they ask psychiatrist if they have cured anyone, but dont look at the broader picture...ir management of symptoms. thomas szas is renound for being anti-psychiarty....as im sure u know, he wrote the book on stigma. we all know there is no actual 'cure' for mental illnesses, but it can be managed. i dont think a lot of people are under the illusion that there could be a cure. i agree with them about the money side of things tho...i know the consultant on my team earns like 120k per anum...ridiculous amount of money for writing perscriptions and diagnosing when im one the people who help these people manage their illness in the community and put all kindsa support in place to prevent a hospital admission. its jobs for the boys!..lol


----------



## hjkjkjkh (Nov 5, 2005)

yea i don't like how they just cut them off after they say they haven't cured anyone

i mean it really comes down to the fact that there is no right or wrong way to think

its just thinking the way you want to...


----------

